# Challenging and addictive game



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

This is a very simple mini game. There is a course that a horde of monsters (represented as dots) travel on in 20 second intervals. You build defensive towers wherever you like, in strategic positions of course. For each monster you eliminate you receive money with which you can upgrade your towers. The monsters increase in strength with each round. My highest score is 75, the creator's is 90. See what you can do, very addictive if you like strategy.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

I gave it a try and it seems I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed. I think I'll stick with my Xbox.


----------



## vinimack720 (Apr 20, 2006)

damn... i can only get to 75 too


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah, I played it for about a week straight and just couldn't get past 75. I tried all kinds of different things, lots of towers, very few towers, different elements, combinations but, there is simply something Im not seeing here.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Well how about that, vinimack720. Didn't know you where into fish too. I'm slimjim on SBN. Its a small internet, huh?


----------



## vinimack720 (Apr 20, 2006)

goodie said:


> Well how about that, vinimack720. Didn't know you where into fish too. I'm slimjim on SBN. Its a small internet, huh?


haha, yeah i guess so. I got a big ol' 75 gal tank, and been savin for a ninja 500...not sure how long it will take, but ill get there eventually


----------



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

dosent seem to work anymore unless you like counting the meatspin


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

ew....this link needs to be taken off ASAP.
Someone hacked this site...this same thing happened to my friend's site.


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

EEEEK! Im so sorry guys. I would've removed the link earlier if I had realized. I went ahead and removed it from my post though. Once again, my apologies for the jerks that get off on ruining things for others.


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

here is a new link to the same game,
http://www.jeannettevejarano.com/games/tower-defence.html
i still cant get past 75 either.


----------

